# Fursuit of the year 2013



## chesse20 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok so its almost 2k14

so it's time to vote/share on what u think the best fursuit made this year is?

I like this fursuit (rufen) that randy wolf just made alot
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12381311/


----------



## DeCatt (Jan 1, 2014)

Bignipples the Nipplebeast was a good one






So was Derpina The HurrpDerp





But if I actually had to pick a best fursuit, it would be this one (I have no idea if it is 2013 or not, sorry OP). Clockwork Creatures constantly excels in all fields, but cats just seem to be one thing they have absolutely perfected. If anyone can find me a better cat suit than this, by all means post it, because I can't find one.


----------



## Matt Conner (Jan 1, 2014)

DeCatt said:


>


It's beautiful


----------



## DeCatt (Jan 1, 2014)

Matt Conner said:


> It's beautiful



I cri everi tiem.

Sometimes I don't know the artist is serious or is well aware of how... well, derp their suit is. Probably just wishful thinking though.
How to get interviewed on TV at the con: Step 1: Wear a fursuit like that.
I don't think I've ever seen a good fursuit get interviewed on my painful visits to news reports on YouTube.


----------



## Tica (Jan 1, 2014)

ME, you guys. Duh.


----------

